# This little piggy won't stay  home



## Libertybelle (Jan 19, 2010)

We could sure use some advise...
We are currently raising our 4th pig. We have a nice, roomy pen with a nice shelter that our previous pigs have all been quite comfortable in. The pig we have now, is not nearly as content as the other pigs were & he gets out and b-lines for the pasture and the company of our horses. We get him back into his pen where he will stay for a few days, and then back out he gets. When he is in his pen, he goes into the house, lays down, sulks and doesn't come out except to eat & drink. He is listless, lackluster, depressed and won't even raise his head to acknowledge anyone is there. When he gets back out and we find him in the pasture with the horses, he is active, happy, and extremely friendly. 
What would YOU do?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 19, 2010)

So long as you're comfortable with it, let him pasture. It sounds like he's a pasture piggy at heart


----------



## freemotion (Jan 19, 2010)

Or get another pig.  No animal is content alone....they don't feel safe, for one.  Can he stay with the horses?  Can you raise another pig for someone else?


----------



## Libertybelle (Jan 19, 2010)

When in his pen, his neighbors are chickens & ducks. We also have a dog & a cat that hang out with him, although he shows no interest in either of them.  I really don't have a problem with the pig living with the horses. The horses just don't seem to be particularly thrilled living with a pig and my concern is that the pig will get hurt. I'm also thinking that he's running off the feed I'm putting into him when he is out there in the pasture with my mares running around like he thinks he's The Balck Stallion.   He is also showing waaaaaaay too much personality for his intended purpose. Oh no! This is not good!


----------

